# [SOLVED] 1997 chevy silverado



## emilio garcia (Apr 14, 2008)

need help with my 97 silverado my turn signals and 4way emgs work find but when I'm driving you can hear the flasher going I have change the flasher but does the same thing could it be my turn signal switch. thank you any ideas.


----------



## Slaton (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: 1997 chevy silverado*

You probably need a multifunction (turn/hazard/wiper....) switch assm. Common problem


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 1997 chevy silverado*

does this happen all the time you're driving, or just when lights are on or rear brakes are applied?


----------



## emilio garcia (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: 1997 chevy silverado*

thanks for asking righteous and anwsering back on my 97 silverado turn signals yes the blinking sound is always on when driving it stops when I step on the brake or turn the right or left signal. I have send for a switch as soon as it gets here i will install. just when I thought I new all my trouble shooting a new one pops up . again thankyou if you come with something else let me know.after I install it I will let you know what happens


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: 1997 chevy silverado*

Good Afternoon emilio garcia, I would suggest cycling the hazard light switch several times, chances are it is a switch contact hanging improperly.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## emilio garcia (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: 1997 chevy silverado*

thanks qldit i have tryed cycling the hazard switch but nothing works will keep youposted


----------



## emilio garcia (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: 1997 chevy silverado*

thank you every one of you that answer to my trouble with my 97 chevy sliverado .I went and got a new one for 108.00 dallors and replace it now its back normal with the new multi function turn signal switch. again thank you every body for youre help may god bless


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning emilio garcia, very well done there, and top marks to Slaton for his excellent suggestion.

Thankyou for posting your successful solution, I would be sure others will also appreciate it further downstream.

Congratulations.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

